# Lo del "reggeton" es insufrible.



## AryanFront (25 Mar 2022)

Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (25 Mar 2022)

al que lo invento deberian haberlo fusilado


----------



## #SrLobo (25 Mar 2022)

las mismas quejas se tenían del jazz cuando surgió, que si música de negros y bajos fondos, que si ritos demoníacos y demás gilipolleces... todos los "cultos" lloriqueando porque exista semejante atrocidad

ahora música de pijos y snobs... tiempo al tiempo


----------



## Francotirador Wali (25 Mar 2022)

*asi con TODO*


----------



## Nagare1999 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (25 Mar 2022)

El requetón es el nuevo pop,

la misma basura que hacía Madonna o Cyndi Lauper pero con otro ritmo y en español.


----------



## Timekiller (25 Mar 2022)

Es una puta basura.


----------



## Guanotopía (25 Mar 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> las mismas quejas se tenían del jazz cuando surgió, que si música de negros y bajos fondos, que si ritos demoníacos y demás gilipolleces... todos los "cultos" lloriqueando porque exista semejante atrocidad
> 
> ahora música de pijos y snobs... tiempo al tiempo



Y alguna vez tiene que ser cierto, ¿o no?

Es como cuando ponen la subnormalesca cita de Sócrates hablando de los jóvenes, claro, igualitos los jóvenes de la Grecia clásica, los de la posguerra y los de ahora.

Ya me imagino algún iluminado en el románico diciendo que las putas mierdas que hacían eran igual de buenas que las del imperio romano, citando a Sócrates.













¿Quien osa decir que el románico es una mierda?


----------



## Uritorco (25 Mar 2022)

Toda la música marginal que siempre ha sido mal vista o desprecida por el pueblo llano y el clasicismo artístico europeo fue sacada de las catacumbas por la industria musical en manos de cierta "minoría" y convertida en objeto de culto entre las nuevas generaciones, desde el jazz, blues, pasando por el rock, el rap o el reggeton, que es la expresión máxima de esa degeneración.






Jazz, Rock, arte y música "moderna", etc. Así se fraguó la destrucción programada de la cultura europea.


A partir de 1920, serán los Estados Unidos —tomando el relevo la capital británica en los años sesenta― el principal laboratorio y foco de subversión desde donde se promocionará y exportará por toda Europa, y al resto del mundo blanco después, la denominada música «moderna», que supondrá una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## M4rk (25 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> "música" para monos y subhumanos



no podría haber definido más sucintamente la decadente escoria nauseabunda bongomierda que es este conjunto de ruidos continuos y repetitivos (todas las putas canciones tienen la misma base de mierda, por cierto) con "letras" gangosas, insustanciales, inexpresivas y carentes de cualquier grado de alma o espíritu, que se hace llamar "reggeton".
Música de y para monos. Es que es literal.


----------



## El Pionero (25 Mar 2022)

15 años llevamos con esa mierda. Y encima tienen que hacer el mismo ritmo si o sí ahora


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



Yo regueton no oigo en el super pero música de mierda en general sí y la ponen muy fuerte, en Mercadona ya les he dicho alguna vez que la bajen, que si quiero bailar me voy al club, no al supermercado.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Mar 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> las mismas quejas se tenían del jazz cuando surgió, que si música de negros y bajos fondos, que si ritos demoníacos y demás gilipolleces... todos los "cultos" lloriqueando porque exista semejante atrocidad
> 
> ahora música de pijos y snobs... tiempo al tiempo



Qué tendrá que ver el jazz con el regueton, que es música enlatada y toda con el mismo ritmo.


----------



## Roquete (25 Mar 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> las mismas quejas se tenían del jazz cuando surgió, que si música de negros y bajos fondos, que si ritos demoníacos y demás gilipolleces... todos los "cultos" lloriqueando porque exista semejante atrocidad
> 
> ahora música de pijos y snobs... tiempo al tiempo



Pero es curioso que a la gente intelectual, a músicos y gente "guay" le gustaba. Eran los conservadores-cristianos (que, además, odiaban a los negros) los que decían que era música del diablo

No veo que eso sea lo que está ocurriendo con el reggetón. ¿Por qué será?


----------



## follasteropremium (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (25 Mar 2022)

Como no hagas "Urban" o flamenqueo,ve olvidándote de recibir la menor promoción en España


----------



## Roquete (25 Mar 2022)

El jazz, el blues, el rock n roll, gustaban a intelectuales. Solo los mega conservadores-ultra cristianos norteamericanos (que, además odiaban a los negro) la consideraban música diabólica.

No creo yo que haya mucho intelectual por ahí coleccionando los discos de Bad Bunny a escondidas.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> El jazz, el blues, el rock n roll, gustaban a intelectuales. Solo los mega conservadores-ultra cristianos norteamericanos (que, además odiaban a los negro) la consideraban música diabólica.



Eran intelectuales progresistas y liberales dominados por la modernidad. Al pueblo en general le repugnaba toda esa música. Henry Ford le dedicada un capítulo apoteósico denunciando toda esa música en 1922 que la pone de vuelta y media en su conocda obra El judío internacional. A partir de los años sesenta son los sectores más fundamentalistas del cristianismo quienes, efectivamente, mantendrán esa lucha ya en minoría, pues todos esos géneros musicales ya se habían homologado y aceptado socialmente.


----------



## Fargo (26 Mar 2022)

Es la música que más poder le da a las mujeres, pudiendo mover el culo de la forma más provocativa sin que nadie les diga nada.
De la ropa que utilizan ahora hablamos otro día, luego se quejan de que solo pensamos en el sexo.


----------



## burbuje (26 Mar 2022)

Fargo dijo:


> Es la música que más poder le da a las mujeres, pudiendo mover el culo de la forma más provocativa sin que nadie les diga nada.
> De la ropa que utilizan ahora hablamos otro día, luego se quejan de que solo pensamos en el sexo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1000200



Exacto. Poder comportarse como bonobos pero diciendo que "bailan".


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

El reggetón es una puta mierda, pero vosotros sois unos nazi-racistas.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



viva la HISPANIDAD.!!!!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

Mucho mejor el "reggae".


----------



## Furymundo (26 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El reggetón es una puta mierda, pero vosotros sois unos nazi-racistas.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (26 Mar 2022)

¿Esto de meter a los judíos en cualquier tema sin relación alguna para qué lo hacen?
a)Denigrar a todos los que escibimos aquí y todo lo relacionado?
b)¿Impulsar el nuevo III Deutschesreich, esa idea tan en la boca de todos, en España?


----------



## GM:KL&33 (26 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Eran intelectuales progresistas y liberales dominados por la modernidad. Al pueblo en general le repugnaba toda esa música. Henry Ford le dedicada un capítulo apoteósico denunciando toda esa música en 1922 que la pone de vuelta y media en su conocda obra El judío internacional. A partir de los años sesenta son los sectores más fundamentalistas del cristianismo quienes, efectivamente, mantendrán esa lucha ya en minoría, pues todos esos géneros musicales ya se habían homologado y aceptado socialmente.



El Jazz y el blues, esa música de judíos que repugnaba al pueblo y que corrompía las costumbres.
No sé en qué planeta vives. Pero tienes que vivir de esto.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (26 Mar 2022)

Francotirador Wali dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999684
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999685
> ...



Universal pictures.
¡Qué malos!
No podéis hacer esto por afición.


----------



## HÄXAN (26 Mar 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> al que lo invento deberian haberlo fusilado



De que peli es el gif?


----------



## Francotirador Wali (26 Mar 2022)

GM:KL&33 dijo:


> Universal pictures.
> ¡Qué malos!
> No podéis hacer esto por afición.



No se que dices de malos ni malas. Esas son las 3 mayores discograficas del planeta y sus presidentes o fundadores.


----------



## Perroviolin (26 Mar 2022)

La estetica del jazz rock etc era como cool...y qiieras que no es vasta te compleja.. No voy a juzgar la del regueton..... No hace falta.. Ella misma se define con terminos como perrear...


----------



## Sir Connor (26 Mar 2022)

El ejemplo de la peor música actual es Rosalía con eso está todo dicho


----------



## Sesino6 (26 Mar 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> las mismas quejas se tenían del jazz cuando surgió, que si música de negros y bajos fondos, que si ritos demoníacos y demás gilipolleces... todos los "cultos" lloriqueando porque exista semejante atrocidad
> 
> ahora música de pijos y snobs... tiempo al tiempo



Comparar el jazz con el regueton es aún peor que tener que soportarlo.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (26 Mar 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> las mismas quejas se tenían del jazz cuando surgió, que si música de negros y bajos fondos, que si ritos demoníacos y demás gilipolleces... todos los "cultos" lloriqueando porque exista semejante atrocidad
> 
> ahora música de pijos y snobs... tiempo al tiempo



Lo uno no quita lo otro.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (26 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El requetón es el nuevo pop,
> 
> la misma basura que hacía Madonna o Cyndi Lauper pero con otro ritmo y en español.



Español para monos, latin history for morons y la reputísima madre del Anglo, sobre todo los de las disqueras que ha puesto el de antes.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sonico (26 Mar 2022)

Es horrible.
Además la morisma joven lo ha abrazado.
Junto con el fútbol, son las dos cosas en que se ha integrado la morisma: fútbol y regetón. Vomitivo.


----------



## Sonico (26 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



El problema es que ya no se hace otra cosa.
Es lo que pide la borregada.


----------



## ugeruge (26 Mar 2022)

Cada vez que oigo esa mierda, esto es lo que me viene a la mente (aunque ahora a los pancheses y demás seres hay que sumar a los chavales patrios pelocenicero)


----------



## Guanotopía (26 Mar 2022)

ugeruge dijo:


> Cada vez que oigo esa mierda, esto es lo que me viene a la mente (aunque ahora a los pancheses y demás seres hay que sumar a los chavales patrios pelocenicero)





A Elvis lo criticaban por mover las caderas lascivamente, habrá quien tenga los huevos de compararlo con esto.


----------



## SrPurpuron (26 Mar 2022)

Los que comparais el jazz con el reggeton si que habría que fusilaros para que no contaminaseis el mundo.

La culpa de la degradación musical siempre la tendrá la mujer que se excita y sobrevalora todo tipo de mierda imaginable. A la mujer le pone bailar, zorrear y volverse como una loca y arrastra al hombre a su locura, por eso el reggeton existe.

La mujer estropea cualquier ámbito en el que se inmiscuye. Cualquier hombre puede ponerse a la altura de una mujer pero muy pocas mujeres pueden ponerse a la altura de cualquier hombre y eso es la enfermedad de occidente.


----------



## Ele_SD (26 Mar 2022)

hez k no lo ntendeis el reggae ton hez arteh para menthez supreme jente guena i umilde de varrio k manejan la vaina i el flow tu sabeh, k, ls ritmos son ls mismos¿ wey comprate oregas no s lo mismo a xun xun pa que a xun xun pappa, bale tds las letras si k suenan un pko a mohamed con kulo puesto a meca pro lo inportante sl mensagge i la caie es respeto i eyos saben como maneja, ke eios son lo papi xulo tuj save ise aprende i luego las nena se lo pasan mu vien ls encanta ese ritmo morenote sabroson tu save, no vailan para calentar poias kmo dised la vaina es arteh aprovado por la federesaion nasional del vaile. Esl sumba x ejemeplo se enseña en gimnasios i mira k cuerpos los niño xulo vailan pa aprendel al ritmo skucha megor las letras pk no tienes ni puta idea lo k ablas s el mejor modo de vida kexiste regeton e mi gasolina i ami ninio la vane no se arrima


----------



## comprador de afecto (26 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Qué tendrá que ver el jazz con el regueton, que es música enlatada y toda con el mismo ritmo.



Comparar el jazz con el regetón es como comparar un rolls royce con un seat 600.


----------



## Saluter (26 Mar 2022)

Música que parece hecha con 2 piedras y 2 palos, por monos y primates. Sustituyendo siglos de evolución musical en Europa.


----------



## Ele_SD (26 Mar 2022)

sienpre real saludos al yeri al ñengo al josua ii al flami de lo k digan la nviidia del k sta en la sima klk


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Mar 2022)

Es que intento darle una oportunidad al puto tiktok porque dicen que ahora es lo que más rankea y más tráfico genera para hacer IM pero a los 5 minutos en tiktok ya me duele la cabeza de escuchar la mierda de canciones trendy y virales


----------



## Javier.Finance (26 Mar 2022)

Me averguenza que en un foro como este, existan personas que defiendan el reggaeton. Este foro se parece cada vez más a forocoches.


----------



## #SrLobo (26 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Qué tendrá que ver el jazz con el regueton, que es música enlatada y toda con el mismo ritmo.





comprador de afecto dijo:


> Comparar el jazz con el regetón es como comparar un rolls royce con un seat 600.



parece que el cerebro lo usáis poco o más bien nada

obviamente no estoy comparando los estilos de música sino los ineptos que hay detrás quejándose y lloriqueando por algo que no les gusta y no soportan las ganas de hacérselo saber al resto para subir algo su poco ego y autoestima con refuerzo de grupo


----------



## vanderwilde (26 Mar 2022)

Más que el estilo yo diría que son las letras.


----------



## GatoAzul (26 Mar 2022)

Menuda verdad. No se puede soportar.


----------



## El Pionero (26 Mar 2022)

Lo de comparar el Jazz y el Blues con el Regueeton es como comparar Dios con un gitano.

Por los menos en esos dos tocan instrumentos de música de verdad o hablan de la vida de los esclavos o de problemas reales. 

El otro entre el mismo ritmo, las letras y el autotune. Ya está todo echo. Es escuchar solo una canción y has escuchado el resto.

Lo increíble que lleve casi 20 años de moda y no pase de moda. No como otros estilos que se tiran unos pocos años y luego pasa de moda. Este no.

Y los más ridículos es meter toda la la base, con calzador. En cualquier canción actual o artistas consagrados, hacer canciones con el ritmo y las bases.


----------



## Karlb (26 Mar 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> El ejemplo de la peor música actual es Rosalía con eso está todo dicho








La mayor parte del éxito de Rosalía no es sólo por lo que canta si no por cómo lo canta. Dentro vídeo.







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Mar 2022)

En 20 años todos presumiendo de haber vivido esta época y diciendo que el tecnotruski, que será lo que lo pete en 2040, es música de mierda y que el reaggetón sí que molaba.


----------



## chitta (26 Mar 2022)

La música del imperio.
En realidad su amplia difusión es solo un síntoma del paupérrimo estado mental que tenemos.


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Mar 2022)

Regeton, rap , trap.

Subnormales "cantando "con voz engolada haciendose los transcendentes.

Lo peor es el autotune.

¿qué hacemos con el ingeniero inventor del autotune?


----------



## GM:KL&33 (26 Mar 2022)

Francotirador Wali dijo:


> No se que dices de malos ni malas. Esas son las 3 mayores discograficas del planeta y sus presidentes o fundadores.



Discográficas que contarán en su repertorio con un millón de tipos de música, a gusto del consumidor, porque aquí quien quiere inocular un monotema por intereses extraños eres tú.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (26 Mar 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Me averguenza que en un foro como este, existan personas que defiendan el reggaeton. Este foro se parece cada vez más a forocoches.



Nuestro gran problema es que pensáis que vuestras opiniones son obligatorias para los demás, no el reguetón.


----------



## elpaguitas (26 Mar 2022)

dando cringe desde 2005


----------



## Uritorco (26 Mar 2022)

No hablemos ya de la repugnante "estetica" que se gastan los personajes, propia del lumpen, y el marcado componente étnico marrónido y negroide de la mayoría de esos "artistas".


----------



## Domm (26 Mar 2022)

Para poder disfrutar de esa cacofonía hace falta tres requisitos indispensables, a saber:

1. Ser negro / mujer
2. Tener un IQ inferior a 50
3. Tener antecedentes policiales


----------



## GM:KL&33 (26 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No hablemos ya de la repugnante "estetica" que se gastan los personajes, propia del lumpen, y el marcado componente étnico marrónido y negroide de la mayoría de esos "artistas".



Tú en cambio pareces una gran persona.


----------



## GatoAzul (26 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> A Elvis lo criticaban por mover las caderas lascivamente, habrá quien tenga los huevos de compararlo con esto.



Como un huevo a una sandía.


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Eran intelectuales progresistas y liberales dominados por la modernidad. Al pueblo en general le repugnaba toda esa música. Henry Ford le dedicada un capítulo apoteósico denunciando toda esa música en 1922 que la pone de vuelta y media en su conocda obra El judío internacional. A partir de los años sesenta son los sectores más fundamentalistas del cristianismo quienes, efectivamente, mantendrán esa lucha ya en minoría, pues todos esos géneros musicales ya se habían homologado y aceptado socialmente.



Es decir, que, progresistas y liberales acertaron al ver que era buena música, y los demás no.

No veo, en la actualidad, a ningún gafapasta que reivindique el reggetón.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No hablemos ya de la repugnante "estetica" que se gastan los personajes, propia del lumpen, y el marcado componente étnico marrónido y negroide de la mayoría de esos "artistas".



Ya tenía que salir el razista del sol negro.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ya tenía que salir el razista del sol negro.



Calla pelón.


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

¡jiajajaja!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Calla pelón.


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es decir, que, progresistas y liberales acertaron al ver que era buena música, y los demás no.
> 
> No veo, en la actualidad, a ningún gafapasta que reivindique el reggetón.



Pues los hay, lo que pasa es que los gafpastas jóvenes llevan los pelos de colores y se pintan las uñas, cambia la carcasa.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Mar 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> las mismas quejas se tenían del jazz cuando surgió, que si música de negros y bajos fondos, que si ritos demoníacos y demás gilipolleces... todos los "cultos" lloriqueando porque exista semejante atrocidad
> 
> ahora música de pijos y snobs... tiempo al tiempo



El jazz y el regaeton es mierda iwal.


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Pues los hay, lo que pasa es que los gafpastas jóvenes llevan los pelos de colores y se pintan las uñas, cambia la carcasa.



Esos no son ese tipo de persona. ¿Estás hablando de gente, que sabe muuucho de música, y reivindica el reggetón como música buena o que lo reivindica como "hecho cultural" que tiene su lugar?

Es muy distinto reivindicar un movimiento cultural a reivindicar la calidad de un tipo de música.


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El jazz y el regaeton es mierda iwal.



¿Y el hámster al que te comes para seguir -para siempre, como le comían para siempre el hígado a Prometeo- vivo qué opina?
Buen día, Pajarraco.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Y el hámster al que te comes para seguir -para siempre, como le comían para siempre el hígado a Prometeo- vivo qué opina?
> Buen día, Pajarraco.



Un momento que ahora me cambio de cuenta.

@Obiwanchernobil .


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (26 Mar 2022)

Luego dirán los follaindigenas de LATAM que los Españoles no hemos pagado "por robarles el oro", pero si esa música no se considera tortura y castigo que venga dios y lo vea.


----------



## Juan Niebla (26 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El jazz y el regaeton es mierda iwal.



no es lo mismo, los músicos de jazz tocaban, eran músicos, el reguetton está hecho con programas usando samples y loops y tiene su origen en danzas ancestrales de apareamiento africanas que los negros llevaron a centroamérica

es música para subnormales


----------



## sebososabroso (26 Mar 2022)

Es una mierda de música, ya está todo dicho.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Mar 2022)

A ver, el regaeton, el trap, el pop actual... son ruidos ordenados NOM para subnormalizar la juventud, pero en plan que tenga deficiencias psicocognitivas hasta a la hora de hablar. Mirad como se expresan las juventudes y es porque imitan lo que escuchan en la radioforumula. Parecen que tengan que ir todos al logopeda.

No es música, es propaganda. Decir que es mierda, es obvio.

Lo mismo con el cine, etc...

Hilo redundante.


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Esos no son ese tipo de persona. ¿Estás hablando de gente, que sabe muuucho de música, y reivindica el reggetón como música buena o que lo reivindica como "hecho cultural" que tiene su lugar?
> 
> Es muy distinto reivindicar un movimiento cultural a reivindicar la calidad de un tipo de música.



¿Qué significa que la música sea "buena"? ¿Que no haga mal a nadie? ¿que la toque gente que es buena instrumentista? La música es música y hay música para cada momento o persona, y además no hay mayor manera de demostrar que no se sabe de música un cagao que despreciar un género entero.


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> ¿Qué significa que la música sea "buena"? ¿Que no haga mal a nadie? ¿que la toque gente que es buena instrumentista? La música es música y hay música para cada momento o persona, y además no hay mayor manera de demostrar que no se sabe de música un cagao que despreciar un género entero.



Eres Ter, o su novio o un reggetonero. Probablemente incluso te gusta "La Oreja de Van Gogh" y crees que es arte.

El reggetón no alcanza, casi, ni el nivel de música. Si crees que Led Zeppelin y Rosalía (y ésta es una "ilustrada" dentro del reggetón) son comparables, bien por tí, cada uno elige la mierda que habrá de matarle.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Como decía Alan Moore, a la gente no hay de darle lo que quiere, si no lo que necesita. 

De base, uno tira siempre por lo más facilón, y cuando una sociedad, en su conjunto tira por lo más facilón, acaba, inevitablemente yendo a peor.


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Eres Ter, o su novio o un reggetonero. Probablemente incluso te gusta "La Oreja de Van Gogh" y crees que es arte.
> 
> El reggetón no alcanza, casi, ni el nivel de música. Si crees que Led Zeppelin y Rosalía (y ésta es una "ilustrada" dentro del reggetón) son comparables, bien por tí, cada uno elige la mierda que habrá de matarle.



¿Y quién me obliga a elegir, exactamente? ¿quién me impide bailar cualquier cosa que me apetezca en un bar pasándomelo bien y luego escuchar Led Zeppelin o Ramones o Bach? Os creáis barreras en la mente vosotros solos. En el reggaetón hay buenos productores y buenos raperos. Si a alguien no le gusta esa música lo respeto, yo no tengo ese problema, a mí me gusta de todo, pero intentar creerse superior intelectualmente por no escuchar algo es absurdo.
Y el Viaje de Copperpoth es un disco de pop bastante decente, el resto de discos no me ha interesado mucho, lo siento.


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Me repito: A LA GENTE NO HAY QUE DARLE LO QUE QUIERE, SI NO LO QUE NECESITA (Alan Moore).

No en plan dictadura, no se refiere a eso; si no a que los creadores tienen una responsabilidad, más allá de llenarse los bolsillos a base de llegar lo más rápido posible a las partes más facilonas de tu cerebro (que es la razón por la que te lanzan esa mierda de música).

Igual que nos convencieron que la comida del Burger King es comida; aquí no es tanto problema,pero en EEUU hay gente que solo come eso.


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Mar 2022)

Hombre el último párrafo no creo que esté tan claro, ten en cuenta que aquí hay más cantidad de inútiles sociales que en otros sitios. Aquí pocos se van de fiesta y si se van se quedan de pie en una esquina aguantando la copa.


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> ¿Y quién me obliga a elegir, exactamente? ¿quién me impide bailar cualquier cosa que me apetezca en un bar pasándomelo bien y luego escuchar Led Zeppelin o Ramones o Bach? Os creáis barreras en la mente vosotros solos. En el reggaetón hay buenos productores y buenos raperos. Si a alguien no le gusta esa música lo respeto, yo no tengo ese problema, a mí me gusta de todo, pero intentar creerse superior intelectualmente por no escuchar algo es absurdo.
> Y el Viaje de Copperpoth es un disco de pop bastante decente, el resto de discos no me ha interesado mucho, lo siento.



No es superioridad intelectual. No pasaría nada porque existiera el reggetón, o la Oreja de Van Gogh si en la radio sonara algo más además de la mierda del reggetón, de esos grupos baratos (con músicas y letras que tienen la peor poesía posible) y los éxitos (siempre los mismos) de los 80-90.

*Las personas nos merecemos que el ámbito del "mainstream" se nos dé la oportunidad de oír cosas más complejas, cosas que puedan hacer que alguien con pocos medios (información) pueda ver que hay otras cosas más allá.

Si escuchas una canción Pop, facilona, como "Love will Tear us apart" y una canción de La Oreja de Van Gogh, te permiten comparar, y a partir de la comparación darte cuenta de hasta dónde puede llegar la creación.

Si disfrutas bailando reggetón, muy bien, sé feliz; las pistas de baile, probablemente, deberían ser el ámbito principal de ese tipo de música.

Eres Ter o su novio casi seguro. Y si no, eres seguidor/a de ellos.*


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

si os irrita el reguetón pues inventad vosotros una música que tenga más ésito


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Un momento que ahora me cambio de cuenta.
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil .




Hoy hemos perdido a un nuevo ministro del partido @Epsilon69 , esto no quedará así @Pajarotto 

Esto es solo el principio de la gran guerra civil del foro!!!!!!


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

No va de "guay", es muuy inteligente. ¿Has leído sus obras? ¿Has visto hasta que punto conoce a las personas? Eso lo puedes decir de poquísima gente. Hay gente que sabe y gente que no, pero con tal de evitar decir que hay gente que es más inteligente os inventáis cualquier cosa.

De Alan Moore puedes aprender cosas que de poca gente podrás aprender (desde luego no de los reggetoneros ¡jajaja!)

Segunda parte: 

¿Que la gente busca el placer (hasta aquí bien) y que eso les hace buscar el arte (falso)? .Revísate esa frase porque tiene tantos preconceptos falsos que yo no sé por dónde empezar.

Te has hecho tu propio pensamiento deductivo a base de una estructura cierta y unos contenidos falsos. Bravo.

Poca gente se acerca al arte de verdad. La sofisticación del arte, para apreciarlo, normalmente requiere haber visto mucho, oído mucho, haber dejado atrás mucho...Vamos, un trabajo, lo opuesto del placer fácil, que va a por lo que entra rápido.

Si empiezas a ser capaz de SEPARAR el hecho de que ciertas personas se consideran "guais" por ser culturetas del hecho de que las cosas culturalmente valiosas lo son (aunque le gusten a gente repugnante como los culturetas), podrás pensar en todo esto de nuevo.

Es como lo de echarse en manos de Vox porque odias a Podemos. Un pensamiento falso, deforme, mal construido en base a odios animales.


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> si os irrita el reguetón pues inventad vosotros una música que tenga más ésito



Da igual que la inventes, va a dar menos dinero que el reggetón por lo que no la van a publicitar.


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Mar 2022)

No lo creo, es suficientemente publicitado como para conocerlo sin haberlo escuchado voluntariamente, bares, radio, centros comerciales. Aunque no dudo que alguno de esos que lo escuchen a escondidas habrá... pero no creo que sean todos ni mucho menos.
Un saludo.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Da igual que la inventes, va a dar menos dinero que el reggetón por lo que no la van a publicitar.



qué música has inventao tú?
Ninguna, nada de nada


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> qué música has inventao tú?
> Ninguna, nada de nada



Los reggetoneros tampoco, solo han "mal reciclado" y se han quedado con lo más facilón de otros tipos de músicas más complejas.

Vaya argumento, compañero.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Los reggetoneros tampoco, solo han "mal reciclado" y se han quedado con lo más facilón de otros tipos de músicas más complejas.
> 
> Vaya argumento, compañero.



pon aquí algún ejempll de la música que te lo gosas


----------



## Baltasar G thang (26 Mar 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> las mismas quejas se tenían del jazz cuando surgió, que si música de negros y bajos fondos, que si ritos demoníacos y demás gilipolleces... todos los "cultos" lloriqueando porque exista semejante atrocidad
> 
> ahora música de pijos y snobs... tiempo al tiempo



tengo entendido que el jazz cuenta con mas de un ritmo distinto en la bateria

si hay una musica de subhumanos, literalmente subhumanos, ese es el regeton, de entre todas las que hay no puede ser otra, y lo digo por sus caracteristicas, no por la gente que le gusta, eso es irrelevante


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> No lo creo, es suficientemente publicitado como para conocerlo sin haberlo escuchado voluntariamente, bares, radio, centros comerciales. Aunque no dudo que alguno de esos que lo escuchen a escondidas habrá... pero no creo que sean todos ni mucho menos.
> Un saludo.



Sí, antes estaban los fumadores pasivos, ahora los "oye-reggetón" pasivos.


A uno les daba cáncer de pulmón y a otros nos dará cáncer de oído ¡jajaja!.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

ejke el rejretón...bla bla bla, pero luego no proponéis na mejor


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No es superioridad intelectual. No pasaría nada porque existiera el reggetón, o la Oreja de Van Gogh si en la radio sonara algo más además de la mierda del reggetón, de esos grupos baratos (con músicas y letras que tienen la peor poesía posible) y los éxitos (siempre los mismos) de los 80-90.
> 
> *Las personas nos merecemos que el ámbito del "mainstream" se nos dé la oportunidad de oír cosas más complejas, cosas que puedan hacer que alguien con pocos medios (información) pueda ver que hay otras cosas más allá.
> 
> ...



Jajajajaj, no soy seguidor, pero les conozco. El Jaime Altozano me parece un buen youtuber, Ter me llega menos la verdad. Estoy de acuerdo que estaría muy bien que pusieran más variedad de música en las radios o en las discotecas, pero ahí manda el dinero fácil y ir a lo seguro. De todos modos vivimos una época cojonuda para la música con acceso gratuito a millones de artistas y con escenas más o menos consolidadas de una gran variedad de géneros, con festivales y todo: Rap, Rock, Metal, Reggae, Eléctornica, Jazz, Punk... Yo no sé por qué todo el mundo se queja tanto.


----------



## crisis forever (26 Mar 2022)

Si le pusieran a un mono reguetón (o cómo coño se escriba) saldría corriendo. Ruido para retrasados mentales. No digo "ná" y a la vez lo digo "tó":

Red de Portales News Detail Page

*Las personas que escuchan rock & roll son más inteligentes*
Según estudios, el consumo musical de los jóvenes podría determinar su nivel de coeficiente intelectual 


Numerosos estudios se han realizado a lo largo de la historia para comprobar la afirmación de que *quienes escuchan rock suelen ser más inteligentes*. Entre las instituciones investigadoras se encuentran la Universidad de Warwick y la Universidad de Birmingham, ambas líderes en el campo de estudios sociales, especialmente en lo que a comunicación y antropología respecta. Los estudios confirmaron la teoría y revelaron que *las personas con mayor coeficiente intelectual escuchan música clásica, jazz y rock*. 

Para llegar a esta conclusión los investigadores hicieron una *entrevista a más de 2.000 estudiantes de diferentes partes del mundo*, de entre 18 y 30 años. Esto reveló que *lo*s más inteligentes, los que tienen mejores calificaciones y gran capacidad de comprensión, reflexión y crítica, prefieren escuchar rock.

Rolling Stones, Radiohead, Chuck Berry, AC/DC, Buddy Holly, Pink Floyd, Guns ‘n Roses, Aerosmith, Led Zeppelin, Kiss, Miles Davis, Charlie Parker, Mozart y Bach, fueron los artistas más citados por aquellos de *mayor intelecto*. Estas personas suelen ser más receptivas con su ambiente, tienen mayor conciencia social y una mejor capacidad crítica.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

según un heztudio la música que hezcucho sólo yo es la mojón


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Jajajajaj, no soy seguidor, pero les conozco. El Jaime Altozano me parece un buen youtuber, Ter me llega menos la verdad. Estoy de acuerdo que estaría muy bien que pusieran más variedad de música en las radios o en las discotecas, pero ahí manda el dinero fácil y ir a lo seguro. De todos modos vivimos una época cojonuda para la música con acceso gratuito a millones de artistas y con escenas más o menos consolidadas de una gran variedad de géneros, con festivales y todo: Rap, Rock, Metal, Reggae, Eléctornica, Jazz, Punk... Yo no sé por qué todo el mundo se queja tanto.



Porque sin publicidad, sin la información, sin formación, es como si no existieran.

Yo tengo Spotify (mal para los pobres artistas, pero una joya para los que tenemos acceso) y voy sacándole información a la gente que ha escuchado mucho para que me vayan diciendo qué escuchar porque sin esa guía, toda la información del mundo no sirve de nada.


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Mar 2022)

jajajajajja tienes que reconocer que hay cosas muy buenas


----------



## Nagare1999 (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Porque sin publicidad, sin la información, sin formación, es como si no existieran.
> 
> Yo tengo Spotify (mal para los pobres artistas, pero una joya para los que tenemos acceso) y voy sacándole información a la gente que ha escuchado mucho para que me vayan diciendo qué escuchar porque sin esa guía, toda la información del mundo no sirve de nada.



No estamos para nada de acuerdo, el caos y la intuición son la mejor guía, ellos te llevaran a cosas que nadie te va a comentar jamás.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

cuando el rock empezó a pegar mucho decían lo mismo, que con el voltaje ya no había que ser buen músico y que pa ganarse la bida pillaban una guitarra eléstrica y a correr...

na nuebo


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Escuchar reggetón...diría que oírlo es escucharlo, pero si me dices que me puedo sentar a hacer escucha activa.

Pega en este hilo una canción de la que debamos hacer una escucha activa. Te prometo que la hago y le doy una oportunidad.


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> según un heztudio la música que hezcucho sólo yo es la mojón



Más ideas baratas.

A mí no me gusta el Trash o el Black metal pero, en muchos casos (según el grupo, claro) considero que es música muy buena, muy bien trabajada y de la que se puede aprender mucho.

No me gusta el jazz (bueno, el facilón sí, que hay muchos tipos) pero sé que hay mucho conocimiento detrás (de hecho, siempre repito la misma vaina: es música para músicos).


----------



## Espeluznao (26 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



Los de First Dates son los responsables 

En Barcelona se mete gente a los vagones de metro con un micrófono a "cantar" reggaeton de cosecha propia; qué "artistas", qué "creadores de contenido". *Deberían ser azotados en una plaza pública.*


----------



## TomásPlatz (26 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



No seré yo quien defienda esa música de mierda, pero si tienes oportunidad es la mejor música para bailar con una tia. Y lo demás tonterias.


----------



## SatanClaus (26 Mar 2022)

En jazz tenemos a John Coltrane, por citar uno, que se empolló de arriba a abajo el _Tesauro de escalas y patrones melódicos_, de Nicolas Slonimsky (como Frank Zappa mucho después) buscando las escalas y armonizaciones más inusuales, y dando como resultado salvajadas como Giant Steps y otras piezas con las que cualquier músico clásico flipa pepinillos por su técnica y complejidad.

Cojamos un ejemplo más "accesible":

Esta moza no tenía más de 25 años en ese video. Dejando de lado la dificultad extrema de cantar en un ritmo y tonalidad distintos de lo que tocas con el bajo, hay una cantidad inmensa de conocimientos teóricos en la composición de esas dos canciones.

El jazz pudo ser algo "satánico" y "perverso" para cuatro supremacistas fanáticos, pero nadie con cerebro puede cuestionar su calidad técnica sin quedar como un imbécil. Nunca fue una música de gañanes.

El metal extremo en sus inicios sí tuvo un retintín de música para garrulos con ínfulas. Cuestionable, pero démoslo por bueno. Pero ese género ha ido evolucionando a buen ritmo a lo largo de los años, hasta ser hoy día uno de los más exigentes a nivel técnico, y no lo digo por la velocidad. Bueno, de hecho ha tomado prestadas unas cuantas ideas del jazz. Si queréis ver un canal estupendo sobre análisis técnicos de este género, los videos de este tipo son una mina:


El pop nunca me ha gustado, ni me gusta ahora. Pero reconozco que hay autores engañosos que esconden sutilmente una complejidad más que notable, como Prince, Björk, Sergio Mendes, etc. Los cambios de tonalidad en casi cada parte de _Never Gonna Let You Go_ no se le ocurren a ningún paleto, desde luego, hace falta saber mucho de música para hacer esto, por más que me dé ganas de vomitar:


Bien, y ahora me planteo, porque no lo sé: *¿en qué punto está el reggaeton hoy?* Porque está claro que en sus inicios es una música de marginales con voz de trisómico que saben de música lo mismo que de mecánica cuántica. Pero es popular, así que es cuestión de tiempo que evolucione y acabe atrayendo a autores con verdadero talento. 

¿Los hay ya? ¿Algún compositor que sepa algo más que secuenciar cuatro loops? ¿Algún letrista capaz de ir más allá de dos rimas fáciles que terminan en _papi_ o _mami_? ¿Qué me recomendáis, los que controláis de esto?


----------



## BudSpencer (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## jur2017 (26 Mar 2022)

Basura originaria de países y gente de mierda


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

ejke, ejke, ekje...


----------



## TomásPlatz (26 Mar 2022)

Tengo trabajo gilipollas, me levanto 40k al año. tu sigues siendo un pajillero fracasado?


----------



## REDDY (26 Mar 2022)

Peor es la basura de la tauromaquia en todas sus formas, donde se torturan animales por simple diversión.
De eso no decís nada?

Tauromaquia = Vergüenza Nacional


----------



## SatanClaus (26 Mar 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


>



Excelente video, gracias. Aporta mucho contexto, lo que está muy bien, porque empezaba a sentirme un poco como este:


----------



## Putler (26 Mar 2022)

Negrización cultural de la mano de la sustitución génica.


----------



## BeKinGo (26 Mar 2022)

Hablais mal del reggeton, pero para mi descubrirlo fue maravilloso, tuve un accidente que me dejo sin andar 2 años, un dia lo escuché por la radio, y me dio fuerzas para levantarme... y apagar la radio.
Para bailar con una mujer una cumbia o un pasodoble.


Dejaros de tontadas, la música es música, buena, mala , malisima o reggeton


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (26 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El requetón es el nuevo pop,
> 
> la misma basura que hacía Madonna o Cyndi Lauper pero con otro ritmo y en español.



Ni puta idea tienes. El panchiteo es música artifical hecha con autotune y usa unas bases musicales genéricas que ni siquiera tienen que ser compuestas. Por no hablar de que está provocando que los chavales imiten la forma de hablar y vestir de los putos panchitos.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Mar 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Ni puta idea tienes. El panchiteo es música artifical hecha con autotune y usa unas bases musicales genéricas que ni siquiera tienen que ser compuestas. Por no hablar de que está provocando que los chavales imiten la forma de hablar y vestir de los putos panchitos.



Dime si esto en inglés no lo firmaría Madonna

(Canción de requetón con ritmo ochentero)


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (26 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Dime si esto en inglés no lo firmaría Madonna
> 
> (Canción de requetón con ritmo ochentero)



La música está bien porque alguien la ha editado para imitar a los 80s (la mejor música que ha habido), pero la voz sigue siendo una mierda de autotune panchita. No compares eso con la voz de Madonna.

Madonna - Gambler (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Mar 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> La música está bien porque alguien la ha editado para imitar a los 80s (la mejor música que ha habido), pero la voz sigue siendo una mierda de autotune panchita. No compares eso con la voz de Madonna.
> 
> Madonna - Gambler (Official Video) - YouTube



Es la misma mierda con letras de mierda,

el pop de los 80s y 90s era basura igualmente,

hasta los que hacían antes pop hoy en día meten ese ritmo machacón panchito,
Shakira, Enrique Iglesias, Alejandro Sanz, etc,

en todas las épocas ha habido música buena y música mala,

la diferencia es que hoy en día cualquiera puede hacer música, un chaval en su cuarto con un par de micros y una base hecha en el fruity loops no necesita ni discográfica,
con subirlo a Youtube y que se haga viral ya es famoso,

eso hace que haya muchísima música, y el porcentaje de basura sea mayor, por lo que hay que saber separar la paja del trigo,
pero hay mucha música buena,

yo recuerdo antes las emisoras de radio mainstream como los 40 principales etc y era para llorar, mierda absoluta.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Mar 2022)

crisis forever dijo:


> *Las personas que escuchan rock & roll son más inteligentes*
> Según estudios, el consumo musical de los jóvenes podría determinar su nivel de coeficiente intelectual



Casi me atraganto. Solo hay que echarle un vistazo al coeficiente de inteligencia de los fanáticos del rock para refutar ese "estudio".









El ROCK y el HEAVY METAL solo es música para tarugos y descerebrados.


Que la música rock y cualesquiera de sus múltiples derivados no tienen nada que ver con el arte y la cultura clásica europea y occidental, pues aquéllos nacen precisamente de una ruptura total con las cánones y conceptos artísticos y estéticos establecidos hasta el momento, es algo mas que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## fennando (26 Mar 2022)

El reggaeton y la bachata es para los que lo llevan en la sangre y lo saben bailar, colombianos y demás latinoamericanos, al español medio no le gusta ésta música pero hace como que le gusta para poder meter el lagarto en el albañal.
Todo es negocio, todo está fríamente calculado para que vaya a la discoteca y como no tiene ni puta idea de bailarlo se vaya a la barra a pedirse otro cubata más para ver si coge el puntillo y se anima a bailar o entrarle a alguna......"párate quillo mira qué buena está esa, voy a la barra a por el tercero a ver si me animo y la saco a bailar" 
Luego está la industria de las clases de salón en la que van los pardillos a ver si aprenden a bailar para liarse con alguna sudaca.






Música es ésta (ojo y son negros)


----------



## Chapapote1 (26 Mar 2022)

Cuando tenía 17-18 años ponían esto por los pubs pachangeros



Y viendo lo visto, parece hasta bueno hoy en día. Pero es que en realidad ya no hay reggeatón. El reggeaton es música trap. No es igual que al principio que era algo más marchoso o en su variante electrolatino.

Promovido por satanistas para degenerar a la sociedad. Agenda 2030.

Yo soy más de esto:



Pero no lo escucharás en España en casi ningún garito.


----------



## Supremacía (26 Mar 2022)

A mí lo que me gusta del reggaetón es cómo se pasa por los huevos la ideología feminista y no tiene ningún reparo en llamar putas a las putas y en sexualizar a las zorras, que es lo que hace cualquier hombre que no está castrado por el feminismo y su manía de acusar de misoginia la sexualización de las mujeres. 

Ni cursilerías de corazoncitos, ni mojigaterías feministas, las letras del reggaetón son de contenido sexual explícito de hombres a los que les gustan las mujeres, nada de mariconadas de hombres con hombres. Quizá por eso a las mismas mujeres les gusta tanto el reggaetón, porque sus canciones son de hombres, no de manginas eunucos.


----------



## TomásPlatz (26 Mar 2022)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Cuando tenía 17-18 años ponían esto por los pubs pachangeros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la cultura es la viva imagen de la sociedad: DECADENTE.


----------



## Supremacía (26 Mar 2022)

Koffing Salvaje dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1000690



La primera niña de izquierda a derecha es una progre feminista. ¿Gender and racial equality? Vete a la mierda, puta barata.


----------



## frenlib (26 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



El reggaeton es la peor basura musical que he oído en mi vida, es música para retrasados. Y lo digo en serio, me he dado cuenta que coincidentemente quienes disfrutan esa "música" tienen un nivel intelectual muy bajo. Y por algo la mayoría son mujeres.


----------



## Dupla (26 Mar 2022)

A todo lo malo se acostumbra uno, porque siempre viene algo peor.


----------



## capitan anchoa (26 Mar 2022)

Es música basura promovida por la élite, artistas a los que encumbran para utilizarlos como marionetas de sus intereses.

Pasa como en España con la "movida madrileña" que en realidad fué un arquetipo progre que ha sido ensalzado y magnificado sólo porque beneficiaba a muchos de sus partícipes, como no, simpatizantes con la progresía.

Sin embargo, la música de baile, disco, dance, techno... ha sido pisoteada y aplastada, siendo una música más inofensiva que el actual regaetton. Sólo hay que analizar la letra de cualquier canción de ese estilo, las letras son completamente inofensivas, aspecto que contrasta con las letras del regaetton: Misoginia, degradación y cosificación de la mujer, ensalzamiento del consumo de drogas, etc.

Por eso el PSOE y Felipe Gonzalez acabaron con la ruta del Bakalao, usando como burdo pretexto los accidentes y la droga, porque era un movimiento apolítico que no podían controlar y se les iba de las manos.

Y antes de finalizar, dos apuntes, el regaetton, como tal, es la mezcla de varios estilos musicales que predominaban en latinoamérica en los 90 siendo su impulsor DJ PLAYERO en Puerto Rico. La música que pinchaba y las cintas de casette que vendían eran un mix de rap, latino, reggae, etc... el regaetton "masivo" como tal llegó a España en Junio de 2.003 de la mano de Vale Music y el famoso tema de LORNA, PAPI CHULO. Por entonces mandaba Aznar y Vale Music había amasado mucho dinero con los derechos de los artistas de Operación Triunfo.


----------



## Supremacía (26 Mar 2022)

Eso es algo que he notado mucho en YouTube. Sin importar el género de la canción, en un video de algún cantante o grupo nunca faltan comentarios así: “Esto si es música, no como el reggaetón”. “Dios, llévate a (algún reggaetonero) y devuélvenos a (el artista de la canción que están oyendo)”. 

Ya sea rock, pop, boleros, música de cualquier tipo, siempre te vas a encontrar un comentario en el que ponen a parir el reggaetón, aun cuando no venga para nada al caso. Además, esos comentarios siempre tienen decenas o cientos de _likes, _porque hay un montón de borregos impresionables que también se sienten la gran mierda por no oír reggaetón. 

En cambio, en videos de reggaetón, de los cuales he visto muchos, jamás me he topado con un comentario que ofenda a otro género musical. Los comentarios pueden ser sobre el reggaetonero en turno, sobre la letra, sobre el video en sí, sobre el _beat _de la canción, etcétera, nunca sobre que tal o cual género o artista ajeno al reggaetón es mierda.


----------



## Supremacía (26 Mar 2022)

El reggaetón no es para eunucos feministas:


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

por el contrario, al regueton le importa un cojón que te guste colplay y no te van a decir que eso es un pastel ni van a despreciarte como perrrsona ni na


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Mar 2022)

El reaggeton es básicamente el reflejo de la sociedad de mierda en la que vivimos. Cuando se están gastando miles de millones en decir que los hombres son malos, mientras las jovenes escuchan musica sobre el maltrato y desprecio. Hace 30 años cuando la gente salia a bailar disfrutando, la musica era buena y muchas canciones trataban de amor en el buen sentido, no hacian falta ministerios de mierda y odio. Es que todo es tan absurdo y contradictorio que dan ganas de vomitar.


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Mar 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Eso es algo que he notado mucho en YouTube. Sin importar el género de la canción, en un video de algún cantante o grupo nunca faltan comentarios así: “Esto si es música, no como el reggaetón”. “Dios, llévate a (algún reggaetonero) y devuélvenos a (el artista de la canción que están oyendo)”.
> 
> Ya sea rock, pop, boleros, música de cualquier tipo, siempre te vas a encontrar un comentario en el que ponen a parir el reggaetón, aun cuando no venga para nada al caso. Además, esos comentarios siempre tienen decenas o cientos de _likes, _porque hay un montón de borregos impresionables que también se sienten la gran mierda por no oír reggaetón.
> 
> En cambio, en videos de reggaetón, de los cuales he visto muchos, jamás me he topado con un comentario que ofenda a otro género musical. Los comentarios pueden ser sobre el reggaetonero en turno, sobre la letra, sobre el video en sí, sobre el _beat _de la canción, etcétera, nunca sobre que tal o cual género o artista ajeno al reggaetón es mierda.



Metete la reaggeton por el culo subnormal.


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Mar 2022)

No compares al rock con el reaggeton haz el favor, me vas a comparar a Queen con Daddy Yankee.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

pero entonces vosotros projibiriais el reguetón o k?


----------



## Camarlengolazo (26 Mar 2022)

En el último lugar que imaginaría escuchar rengeton es en una copisteria.
Me ha echo gracia.


----------



## SolyCalma (26 Mar 2022)

El rock muertisimo? Jaja será en tu cabeza, cualquiera banda buena de rock hace una gira y van millones de personas de todo el mundo, y siguen saliendo bandas o sacando discos algunas clásicas, lo que está muerto es el cerebro de gran parte de la masa en especial joven que escuchan reaggeton porque es lo que ponen en los sitios a los que salen, en ls tele, radio o youtube. 

Ademas que es una cosa de España que está moralmente muerta y culturalmente podrids, si vas por Europa se sigue escuchando bastante rock.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

y qué escucháis vosotros? ponednos algún ejemplo gourmet vuestro que nos haga a todos madurar al instante


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Mar 2022)

El rock no está muerto, descubrí hace poco a estos y me flipan,
parecen una mezcla de Triana y Led Zeppelin,
en otras canciones suenan a The Doors.


----------



## Charo afgana (26 Mar 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Es música basura promovida por la élite, artistas a los que encumbran para utilizarlos como marionetas de sus intereses.
> 
> Pasa como en España con la "movida madrileña" que en realidad fué un arquetipo progre que ha sido ensalzado y magnificado sólo porque beneficiaba a muchos de sus partícipes, como no, simpatizantes con la progresía.
> 
> ...



El reggaeton es realmente el dancehall o raggamufin de los 90s en español y "latinizado".



Se empezó a hacer en Panamá,
el primero en hacerse famoso fue El General



Ya después evolucionó a esto que dices del Papi Chulo...y hasta lo de hoy en día que uno es medio pop, otro medio trap, otro es como una balada estilo la mierda del "Despacito", etc, etc.


----------



## Sonico (26 Mar 2022)

ugeruge dijo:


> Cada vez que oigo esa mierda, esto es lo que me viene a la mente (aunque ahora a los pancheses y demás seres hay que sumar a los chavales patrios pelocenicero)



Y mucha morisma.
Hay reggeton moruno.

Me recuerdan a los SimioJudios.


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Mar 2022)

Lo ponen hasta algunas tiendas de chinos, que hasta prefereriría que volvieran a poner sus músicas chinas.


----------



## Kenthomi (26 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



Decapitamo una gallina y le metemos pastillas y cocaina ajamm


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Mar 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> las mismas quejas se tenían del jazz cuando surgió, que si música de negros y bajos fondos, que si ritos demoníacos y demás gilipolleces... todos los "cultos" lloriqueando porque exista semejante atrocidad
> 
> ahora música de pijos y snobs... tiempo al tiempo



Que hubieran quejas no iguala los dos estilos ni equipara las situaciones.

El reggeaton es una puta mierda nauseabunda para chimpances y retrasados mentales.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y qué escucháis vosotros? ponednos algún ejemplo gourmet vuestro que nos haga a todos madurar al instante



Este chimpancé de dónde ha salido?

al ignore


----------



## AryanFront (26 Mar 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> En el último lugar que imaginaría escuchar rengeton es en una copisteria.
> Me ha echo gracia.



Así es. Una que suelo frecuentar están casi siempre con esa matraca. En la mayoría de los establecimientos suele haber generalmente música, que es otra de las cosas que no entiendo, incluso en algunas salas de espera.


----------



## AryanFront (26 Mar 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> El reggaeton es la peor basura musical que he oído en mi vida, es música para retrasados. Y lo digo en serio, me he dado cuenta que coincidentemente quienes disfrutan esa "música" tienen un nivel intelectual muy bajo. Y por algo la mayoría son mujeres.



Con el rock duro y el heavy metal pasa lo mismo. Siempre me llamó la atención el rostro y facciones subnormaloides que tenían muchos de los cantantes y seguidores de esa música infernal. Los que conocí yo en mi adolescencia eran personajillos de lo más marginal, repletos de todos los vicios del sistema.


----------



## thx (26 Mar 2022)

Se escucha lo que se promociona. A la gente le dicen que algo esta de moda y la gente consume ese algo; hay que combatir a quienes promocionan las porquerias que consume la sociedad.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

existen aun los bares jevis con olor a meaos reconcentraos de biego?


----------



## Sonico (26 Mar 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> A Elvis lo criticaban por mover las caderas lascivamente, habrá quien tenga los huevos de compararlo con esto.



Involución en estado puro.


----------



## Sonico (26 Mar 2022)

thx dijo:


> Se escucha lo que se promociona. A la gente le dicen que algo esta de moda y la gente consume ese algo; hay que combatir a quienes promocionan las porquerias que consume la sociedad.



Las nuevas generaciones oirán lo que nosotros les digamos que está mal.
Siempre fué así. El problema es el nivel.


----------



## AryanFront (26 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y qué escucháis vosotros? ponednos algún ejemplo gourmet vuestro que nos haga a todos madurar al instante



Algo que eleve el espíritu y sea acorde con nuestras tradiciones, sensibilidad y alma racial. La música épica, marcial, el clasicismo, por ejemplo. Aunque en realidad tampoco necesito constantemente la música en mi vida diaria. Los ruidos "oficiales" me molestan, pues no me transmiten nada, salvo vulgaridad y superficialidad. No es de extrañar que haya tanto histérico y desquiciado aficionado a los ritmos epilépticos modernos. Yo refiero generalmente la relajación, salvo en algún momento, dependiendo del estado anímico, que sí te pide el cuerpo fortalecer el espíritu con algo de música.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Algo que eleve el espíritu y sea acorde con nuestras tradiciones, sensibilidad y alma racial. La música épica, marcial, el clasicismo, por ejemplo. Aunque en realidad tampoco necesito constantemente la música en mi vida diaria. Los ruidos "oficiales" me molestan, pues no me transmiten nada, salvo vulgaridad y superficialidad. No es de extrañar que haya tanto histérico y desquiciado aficionado a los ritmos epilépticos modernos. Yo refiero generalmente la relajación, salvo en algún momento, dependiendo del estado anímico, que sí te pide el cuerpo fortalecer el espíritu con algo de música.



la música que se escucha debe de tener algo que ver con el tipo de desajuste mental de cada uno. y aunque no hay heztudios mu concluyentes, puede que estemos un poquito confundíos todos en ese aspecto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)

hay un montón de cosas curiosas. por ejemplo, todas esos músicos que morían jóvenes....por qué? qué hay ahí sactamente?


----------



## 《Judas》 (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## rioskunk (27 Mar 2022)

Me acabas de dejar de piedra pensaba qeu el regueton venia se sudamerica, bueno si y de puerto rico que creo qeu es un estado asociado y qeu en eeuu se escucha bastante y habra cantantes por el gran numero de latinoamericanos que hay


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

miraos un momento pa' adentro cuando escucháis lo que sea que os vibre a cada uno y pensad en ello


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Mar 2022)

rioskunk dijo:


> Me acabas de dejar de piedra pensaba qeu el regueton venia se sudamerica, bueno si y de puerto rico que creo qeu es un estado asociado y qeu en eeuu se escucha bastante y habra cantantes por el gran numero de latinoamericanos que hay



El reguetón tiene sus orígenes en Jamaica, después se copió en español en Panamá,
no es de USA.


----------



## Charo afgana (27 Mar 2022)

El mismo productor del "Papi Chulo" (El Combo), cuenta los orígenes del reguetón.


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y qué escucháis vosotros? ponednos algún ejemplo gourmet vuestro que nos haga a todos madurar al instante


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (27 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



Prefiero escuchar una y otra vez en bucle esta canción a que me pongan reggeton:


----------



## Supremacía (27 Mar 2022)

Tengo entendido que esta canción fue la que dio origen al reggaetón:


Ahora compárenla con esta famosa canción de El General:


----------



## Supremacía (27 Mar 2022)

Esta canción es otro antecedente claro del reggaetón actual:


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (27 Mar 2022)

Tiene canciones buenas, pero está claro que es un fenómeno patrocinado por alguien con un claro interés...


----------



## frenlib (27 Mar 2022)

El reggaeton es caribeño, propio de la cultura mestiza y mulata del Caribe. Su mayor centro de difusión es Florida EEUU, y más particularmente Miami. En efecto es un género estadounidense pero de etnia caribeña, o sea de inmigrantes puertorriqueños y cubanos en la Florida.


----------



## Sonico (27 Mar 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> parece que el cerebro lo usáis poco o más bien nada
> 
> obviamente no estoy comparando los estilos de música sino los ineptos que hay detrás quejándose y lloriqueando por algo que no les gusta y no soportan las ganas de hacérselo saber al resto para subir algo su poco ego y autoestima con refuerzo de grupo



Pues yo veo perfecto que la gente diga que el emperador va desnudo.
Cuando algo es de color mierda, huele a mierda y salió por un culo... es mierda.


----------



## Guanotopía (27 Mar 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Y mucha morisma.
> Hay reggeton moruno.
> 
> Me recuerdan a los SimioJudios.



Los que pusiste tú son moros


----------



## capitan anchoa (27 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El reggaeton es realmente el dancehall o raggamufin de los 90s en español y "latinizado".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si... y d ehecho en España se escuchaba en los 90 con la irrupción de los recopilatorios CARIBE MIX y similares pero las letras y la degradación del ritmo no llegan ni de lejos a la mezcla entre trap y regaetton que hay ahora.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Pues yo veo perfecto que la gente diga que el emperador va desnudo.



pero es que eso es precisamente lo que parece que ha hecho el regueton con todos vuestros príncipes


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

mendigos pisotean vuestro orgullo y se llevan las cadenas de oros


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

tranquilos. cuando sean adaptados perderán la virtud


----------



## El Lonchafinista (27 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> 15 años llevamos con esa mierda. Y encima tienen que hacer el mismo ritmo si o sí ahora



En Canarias 22 años por desgracia, toda la basura latina pasa por aqui antes que en Hezpañistan


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> tranquilos. cuando sean adaptados perderán la virtud


----------



## racional (27 Mar 2022)

No es música, es un arma.


----------



## Felson (27 Mar 2022)

Sí.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

y qué pensáis que va a ser lo siguiente al reguetón?


----------



## Domm (27 Mar 2022)

Tu avatar demuestra lo "hétero" que eres, so maricón 

Se necesita además predisposición genética africana para interesarse en esos ritmos y cadencias caníbales propias de esa clase de "música", nigga.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

Y los que odian la música en general y da igual lo que les pongas?

son de oídos necios y sólo toleran el himno de su equipo de júnjol y cosas asín


----------



## latumbadehuma (27 Mar 2022)

Yo he viajado bastante por Europa y no sé escucha el regetton. Es una venganza sudamericana al reino de España.


----------



## jordi1980 (27 Mar 2022)

En UK y paises del centro-norte europa como no existe esta musica


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

por uropa sescuchan algunas otras cosas que os provocarían terror y escalofridos


----------



## Kurten (27 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A ver, el regaeton, el trap, el pop actual... son ruidos ordenados NOM para subnormalizar la juventud, pero en plan que tenga deficiencias psicocognitivas hasta a la hora de hablar. Mirad como se expresan las juventudes y es porque imitan lo que escuchan en la radioforumula. Parecen que tengan que ir todos al logopeda.
> 
> No es música, es propaganda. Decir que es mierda, es obvio.
> 
> ...



No mientas que estas contando las horas para verte la gala de los Oscar esta noche...


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

si os asusta el regueton, es posible que la siguiente ola musical venga de otra parte...


----------



## wintermute81 (27 Mar 2022)

Música sincopada para conseguir trances simiescos.
Unga unga.


----------



## Kurten (27 Mar 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> A mí lo que me gusta del reggaetón es cómo se pasa por los huevos la ideología feminista y no tiene ningún reparo en llamar putas a las putas y en sexualizar a las zorras, que es lo que hace cualquier hombre que no está castrado por el feminismo y su manía de acusar de misoginia la sexualización de las mujeres.
> 
> Ni cursilerías de corazoncitos, ni mojigaterías feministas, las letras del reggaetón son de contenido sexual explícito de hombres a los que les gustan las mujeres, nada de mariconadas de hombres con hombres. Quizá por eso a las mismas mujeres les gusta tanto el reggaetón, porque sus canciones son de hombres, no de manginas eunucos.



"Panchito" Supremacía dixit


----------



## mogamb0 (27 Mar 2022)

ruido para enfermos mentales, hijos de la gran puta y subhumanos.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

si se pudiera relacionar cada rollo musical con los tipos de psicopatía y esquizofrenias, quedaría un mapa chulísimo


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sonico (27 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> pero es que eso es precisamente lo que parece que ha hecho el regueton con todos vuestros príncipes



No sabes quienes son mis príncipes.

El reggeton ya ha pasado. Actualizate.
Elixir FM ya chapó


----------



## AzulyBlanco (27 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> y qué pensáis que va a ser lo siguiente al reguetón?



Pues no se si el cerebro humano es capaz de crear algo más bajo que el reguetón. Se van a tener que esforzar para caer mas bajo.
Es como hacer una quiniela e intentar fallar todos los partidos, que tampoco es sencillo


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Pues no se si el cerebro humano es capaz de crear algo más bajo que el reguetón. Se van a tener que esforzar para caer mas bajo.
> Es como hacer una quiniela e intentar fallar todos los partidos, que tampoco es sencillo



para tí que es lo más "alto"?

cuáles son tus escalas?


----------



## butricio (27 Mar 2022)

Todas las musicas promovidas por grandes dcograficas pretenden desarraigar y producir libertinaje.

Sexo,drogas y r&r no es bada nuevo

La musica hasta el 90 no era emputecimiento 24/7,de hecho habia infinitamente mas variedad de generos activos.

Lo de esa mierda y el salseo sudacanegroide guarda relacion.Todo apunta a la misma direccion

Laura Pausini criticó que las discográficas obliguen a los artistas a cambiar de estilo | TN


----------



## AryanFront (27 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> para tí que es lo más "alto"?
> 
> cuáles son tus escalas?



Algo que sublime el espíritu y transmita valores elevados, siempre acordes con la tradición, y no sonidos simiescos que excite los instintos más primarios y primitivos como el punk-rock y el rap-reggeton. La influencia negativa del rock en el cerebro es algo que está suficientemente estudiado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Algo que sublime el espíritu y transmita valores elevados, siempre acordes con la tradición, y no sonidos simiescos que excite los instintos más primarios y primitivos como el punk-rock y el rap-reggeton. La influencia negativa del rock en el cerebro es algo que está suficientemente estudiado.



como por ejemplo?


----------



## RRMartinez (27 Mar 2022)

Ahora está más de moda el Trap. Quizás los estés confundiendo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

os averguensa disir lo que os suplima el hezpíritu ese o k aseis?


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Mar 2022)

a mí me suplima y siento el poder


----------



## Decipher (27 Mar 2022)

¿Sigue vivo?


----------



## Uritorco (28 Mar 2022)

Pues para mi sí. De hecho, hay una trama perfectamente diseñada para imponer esos ritmos y estilos en occidente, especialmente después de 1945.






Jazz, Rock, arte y música "moderna", etc. Así se fraguó la destrucción programada de la cultura europea.


A partir de 1920, serán los Estados Unidos —tomando el relevo la capital británica en los años sesenta― el principal laboratorio y foco de subversión desde donde se promocionará y exportará por toda Europa, y al resto del mundo blanco después, la denominada música «moderna», que supondrá una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kalikatres (28 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



Hay muchas letras que son basura, pero el ritmo me mola, sobre todo si las nenas se ponen a menearlo 
En Cuba creo que está prohibido.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjqXKgk5b18&list=PL3Jt6wG1kCbFR5n15RC5blgQmluqmTxha&index=5

(al insertar en foro, da error de copyright sorry)


----------



## RC1492 (28 Mar 2022)

Adolfo tenía razón una vez más.

El judío detrás de la basura musical que vivimos hoy día, todo para destruir nuestra civilización.

Recuerdo aun andar por El Centro de Madrid hace unos meses y escuchar tambores africanos horribles, era algo fuera de lugar en Madrid ...


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Mar 2022)

En Madrid escuchamos zarzuela


----------



## 770 (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es decir, que, progresistas y liberales acertaron al ver que era buena música, y los demás no.
> 
> No veo, en la actualidad, a ningún gafapasta que reivindique el reggetón.



Gafapasta? Pero de dónde sales tu? De 2001?


----------



## Uritorco (28 Mar 2022)

Pues anda que la música gangsta rap no se cada corta, siempre de raíces negroides y líricas violentamente agresivas contra los blancos, como ocurrió con el rap.


----------



## Zeal (28 Mar 2022)

Vaporwave, siempre vaporwave.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (28 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



Solo en España. Que la quieren panchitar.


----------



## AryanFront (30 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> como por ejemplo?


----------



## imaginARIO (30 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


> Esta música verdaderamente nauseabunda y diabólica está presente en todos lados y lo inunda todo. Es algo inconcebible. En el bus, en la copistería, en la farmacia, en el supermercado, en las boutiques, etc. Parece que el mundo occidental se ha vuelto loco o lo han vuelto loco. No es normal esto que está pasando. Incluso en los sitios supuestamente más refinados tienes que estar aguantando y soportando esta "música" para monos y subhumanos. ¿Quién maneja toda esa gigantesca y multimillonaria industria?



Los mismos que imponen el rap en los países anglos.
Se trata de hacer una sociedad mestiza sin identidad ni valores.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Mar 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


>



Épico


----------



## Capote (30 Mar 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> las mismas quejas se tenían del jazz cuando surgió, que si música de negros y bajos fondos, que si ritos demoníacos y demás gilipolleces... todos los "cultos" lloriqueando porque exista semejante atrocidad
> 
> ahora música de pijos y snobs... tiempo al tiempo



No, el jazz al principio era más estruendoso y desordenado, luego llegaron los blancos y lo academizaron. Hay documentales sobre la historia del jazz.


----------



## Capote (30 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> 15 años llevamos con esa mierda. Y encima tienen que hacer el mismo ritmo si o sí ahora





El Lonchafinista dijo:


> En Canarias 22 años por desgracia, toda la basura latina pasa por aqui antes que en Hezpañistan





Kurten dijo:


> "Panchito" Supremacía dixit





rioskunk dijo:


> Me acabas de dejar de piedra pensaba qeu el regueton venia se sudamerica, bueno si y de puerto rico que creo qeu es un estado asociado y qeu en eeuu se escucha bastante y habra cantantes por el gran numero de latinoamericanos que hay





latumbadehuma dijo:


> Yo he viajado bastante por Europa y no sé escucha el regetton. Es una venganza sudamericana al reino de España.





Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Solo en España. Que la quieren panchitar.



Soy de Latinoamérica, creo que se presupone en Europa, Estados Unidos y el resto del mundo occidental que como el reggaeton, es supuestamente, un invento latinoamericano es la música que caracteriza a esta región cultural y socialmente, pero nada más falso.

Les cuento que el reggaeton dista muchísimo de ser la música que más disfrutan las clases populares por esos lares. Ocupa el lugar que antes ocupaba el rock pop comercial en la juventud hispanoamericana. Es principalmente música de moda, música para pretender ser cool, ser rudo, para pertenecer al grupo, para exhibirse y de ligue para fines sexuales. Es la clase de música creada para cerebros adolescentes.

Es más música de discoteca que de celebración. Asiste a una fiesta familiar: un cumpleaños, una boda, un bautizo, un quinceañero, una reunión festiva cualquiera en México, Colombia, Chile, Perú o Argentina y primero colocarán al inicio los temas de moda de reggaeton para recibir a la concurrencia, pero la música de fondo, el corazón de la celebración será siempre bailar cumbia o salsa. Con esa música ríen, lloran, pelean y se emborrachan hasta las últimas consecuencias. Eso es porque el reggaeton es aburrido fuera del sexo, precisamente por el ritmo repetitivo, y tiene pocos matices emocionales.

Esta es la verdadera música que adora el populacho en Latinoamérica.


----------



## Supremacía (30 Mar 2022)

Capote dijo:


> Latinoamérica



Me cago en ese puto nombre masón y gabacho.


----------



## Capote (30 Mar 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> Me cago en ese puto nombre masón y gabacho.



Ah, ya.


----------



## Dovahkiina (30 Mar 2022)

Todavía recuerdo el descanso mental que me supuso la última vez que salí de España hará tres años y advertí que no ponían esa mierda en ningún lado.


----------



## Capote (30 Mar 2022)

Es así tal cual. El reggaeton es una creación gringa y yo agregaría que su fin es mantener idiotizada a la población hispana/latina.


----------



## Oxi89888 (30 Mar 2022)

Para escuchar basura prefiero hacerlo en español, mínimo los hombres aficionados al reggaeton son más viriles y sueltos que los amanerados que escuchan pop y derivados.

Joder lo que deberíamos hacer es prohibir el aborto y promover más este género, verás lo rápido que revertimos la muerte demográfica de España.


----------



## Lammero (30 Mar 2022)

Siempre nos quedarán los ((( clásicos )))







__





Adorno as Critic: Celebrating the Socially Destructive Force of Music – The Occidental Observer







www.theoccidentalobserver.net


----------



## #SrLobo (30 Mar 2022)

OTE="Capote, post: 39956829, member: 148601"]
No, el jazz al principio era más estruendoso y desordenado, luego llegaron los blancos y lo academizaron. Hay documentales sobre la historia del jazz.
[/QUOTE]

pues te recomiendo que como mínimo veas uno antes de hacer el ridículo


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Mar 2022)

En España amamos el regueton pero nos da verguenza decirlo. En todas las fiestas se escucha regueton.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Mar 2022)

regueton y derivados, ese tipo de rismos. Si pones cualquier otra cosa es bajona en la fieshta.


----------



## Akira. (30 Mar 2022)

La verdad que te lo encuentras en todas partes, da igual donde estés, siempre sonando esa basura de música para retrasados.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Mar 2022)

A mi me da que lo siguiente que va a pegar en uropa van a ser rismos y bailes modelnos africanos que llevan ya una década pegando por ahí. No pongo ejemplos para no herir sensibilidadecs.


----------



## Obelixyco (30 Mar 2022)

Siempre ha habido música para analfabetos. Acid House, Mecano, bakalao, eurovision, Hombres G, reggeton...


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Charo afgana (30 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


>



Esa basura es el reguetón de Francia,

follanegrismo hasta en la música.


----------



## 《Judas》 (30 Mar 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Esa basura es el reguetón de Francia,
> 
> follanegrismo hasta en la música.



francia?

y esto creo que es Mánchester:


----------



## AryanFront (30 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En España amamos el regueton pero nos da verguenza decirlo. En todas las fiestas se escucha regueton.



No digas barbaridades. El reggeton nos lo han impuesto desde arriba, como todos los sonidos negroides.


----------



## Capote (30 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> En España amamos el regueton pero nos da verguenza decirlo. En todas las fiestas se escucha regueton.



¿De verdad bailan con eso?¿Pueden reír, llorar, enojarse y tener un momento familiar o romántico con Bad Bunny sonando? El reggaeton es solo música para ambientar, no para celebrar.

Aprendan de Messi


----------



## XRL (31 Mar 2022)

yo lo escucho desde hace años









daddy yankee y residente mis 2 cantantes favoritos


----------



## etsai (31 Mar 2022)

Yo llamo _Reggeton_ a toda la mierda nauseabunda, repetitiva, latinoide y mongolica que se publica hoy en día.

Ni me molesto en indagar si hay distintos subgeneros. Para mi, si suena a mierda es _Reggeton_.


----------



## Esflinter (31 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Yo llamo _Reggeton_ a toda la mierda nauseabunda, repetitiva, latinoide y mongolica que se publica hoy en día.
> 
> Ni me molesto en indagar si hay distintos subgeneros. Para mi, si suena a mierda es _Reggeton_.



Gerniker esta en erte or what?
Por cierto, suenas a reggeton


----------



## etsai (31 Mar 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Gerniker esta en erte or what?
> Por cierto, suenas a reggeton



Que dices aborto, no entiendo tu idioma.


----------



## Esflinter (31 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Que dices aborto, no entiendo tu idioma.



Me entiendes perfectamente. Gerniker = empresa donde trabajas
Erte 
What
Es fácil, deficiente mental. Esfuerzate mas


----------



## etsai (31 Mar 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Me entiendes perfectamente. Gerniker = empresa donde trabajas
> Erte
> What
> Es fácil, deficiente mental. Esfuerzate mas



¿Ah si? Trabajo en una empresa llamada Gerniker?
Eres todo un jaquer.

Te invito a que contactes con ellos y les hables de mi.


----------



## Esflinter (31 Mar 2022)

etsai dijo:


> ¿Ah si? Trabajo en una empresa llamada Gerniker?
> 
> Te invito a que contactes con ellos y les hables de mi.



Ya lo he hecho, te echaron por vago y por inútil


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 Mar 2022)

bueno, al tema. Pa mí que las nuevas ondas que se van a imponer planestariamente a la masa, naturalmente, por decretazo o por lo que sea, van a venir soldadas a rollos de bailes que lo peten. El baile es lo que tiene que pegarlo y me parese que por ahí va a venir el tema.


----------



## AryanFront (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lammero (5 Abr 2022)

AryanFront dijo:


>




Todo éso suena a James Horner de tercera regional, qué espanto 

Tanto ostinato en modo mayor me satura y no modula ni padiós.

Prefiero la música para micos


----------



## 《Judas》 (12 Abr 2022)

fiesta brillante
toermundo baila
y nadie se resiste al rack
tchiup tchiurup tchiup tchiurup


----------



## AryanFront (15 May 2022)

Dios santo, si hasta meten reggeton en en ese bodorrio de Eurovi-sión.


----------



## Fubitso (15 May 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (15 May 2022)

Si no habéis de ejcuchao a Mozarc en vuestra bida y no lo soportáis ni 2 minutos, qué tonteridas decís?
no sus engañéis


----------

